# MicroSD SanDisk 4GB Problems



## faregallo (Mar 21, 2005)

07-18-2007, 11:44 AM #1 (permalink) 
faregallo 
Registered User


Join Date: Mar 2005
Posts: 5 
OS: XP 


MicroSD SanDisk 4GB Problems 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have the LG VX-8700 phone and purchased the MicroSD SanDisk 4GB external memory. When I insert the SanDisk using the proper adapter into the MMC/SD computer slot, the green light goes on, but I don't get any pop-up on my computer recognizing what to do next. I'm not familiar with using the MMC and could use some guidelines or suggestions. Thank you. 

faregallo 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to faregallo 
Find More Posts by faregallo 
Add faregallo to Your Buddy List 
My System Information 

07-18-2007, 10:49 PM #2 (permalink) 
yustr 
Asst. Manager, The Conversation Pit




Join Date: Sep 2004
Location: Connecticut shore
Posts: 3,495 
OS: Ubuntu & XP Pro 


My System 

Re: MicroSD SanDisk 4GB Problems 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can you see it using My Computer or Windows Explorer? 

If not, post back and I'll move this thread over to Hardware to see why the card reader isn't seeing it.
__________________
"Dang it, yustr, you give to 'dirty old man' a whole new, multifaceted meaning..." Zazula May 24, 2007 


yustr 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to yustr 
Send email to yustr 
Find More Posts by yustr 
Add yustr to Your Buddy List 

My System Information 
CPU: AMD Athlon 3200+ Clawhammer 
Mainboard: Mach Speed Viper MK8-939A 
Mem: 1024MB PC3200 
HDD: 30G & 120G & 250G 
Video: old 
Sound: older 
OS: Ubuntu 6.06 
CDRom: DVD-RW 

07-19-2007, 05:39 AM #3 (permalink) 
faregallo 
Registered User


Join Date: Mar 2005
Posts: 5 
OS: XP 


Re: MicroSD SanDisk 4GB Problems 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It doesn't show on My Computer or Windows Explorer. I have a COMPAQ Presario SR1150NX 3200 AMD 512MB 200GB HD. I've never used any of the external media drives except for USB cable. Is it suppose to show when I insert it? or do I have to Run MMC control window?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

In my computer, are drive letters shown for the mmc/sd slots?


----------



## faregallo (Mar 21, 2005)

I use the MMC/SD slot, but when I insert the disk, its not recognized. Any reason why it doesn't show on explorer or even a pop-up recognizing the insert?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Check the device manager in the system control panel. Do you see any yellow or red marks?


----------



## faregallo (Mar 21, 2005)

No. Under Disk drives it says Generic USB SD Reader USB Device, is this the insert that allows the SD to be read? I tried also updating the software just incase it might work and it couldn't find update but says that device is working properly. What do you think to do next?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

faregallo said:


> Under Disk drives it says Generic USB SD Reader USB


Right click on this and select open or explore.
Has it got a drive letter assigned to it?


----------



## faregallo (Mar 21, 2005)

Had to double click or right click to properties. Then it says 'General' Location 0. Under 'Volumes it has all blanks "-".


----------



## deathmod (Mar 13, 2011)

WoW this post is old but if still unknown or any one ells looking at this, open it to properties like u did then go to volume click [Populate] on bottom, then the hard drive that shows, go to computer and open it. I found it did not have a name of any device but it still opened it xD. ray:


----------

